# Filter advice for 150L



## Rini (21 Aug 2014)

My tank is 80x45x45 cm. Which is approximately 150L. Currently I'm running a single Eheim 2224 with an inline Up Atomizer. I can see that the current flow doesn't reach all the corners of my tank. So I assume that the 2224 is not strong enough.

What do you guys advice? Replace the current Eheim for a bigger, more powerful filter? If so, which one do you advice? Or would you add a powerhead?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vazkez (21 Aug 2014)

Hi there 

Yes your filter is too small for the size of the tank. You loking for cca 10 x times turn over in a hour. So you looking on filter which is rated on 1500+L/h or I will add another external wich will bring you there.
You can try powerhead as well however I will probably go for bigger filter or another smaller one.

Vazz


----------



## dw1305 (21 Aug 2014)

Hi all,





Rini said:


> Currently I'm running a single Eheim 2224 with an inline Up Atomizer.





Rini said:


> Replace the current Eheim for a bigger, more powerful filter? If so, which one do you advice? Or would you add a powerhead?


 I would probably go down the powerhead route. The Eheim 2224 filter you've got should give you plenty of biological filtration, and I like the Eheim 222n filters, they are simple and robust. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rini (21 Aug 2014)

dw1305 said:


> I would probably go down the powerhead route. The Eheim 2224 filter you've got should give you plenty of biological filtration, and I like the Eheim 222n filters, they are simple and robust.



Thank you! Where should I place a powerhead? The inlet and outlet of the Eheim are on the right side. As you can imagine, the flow hits the left side of the tank. There growth is good. In the centre en right side of the tank, the growth is less.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Aug 2014)

Hi all,  





Rini said:


> The inlet and outlet of the Eheim are on the right side


 I think it is suggested that you have all the flow in the same direction, so from right to left. A lot of people are using the diffuse flow Koralia type powerheads. Hopefully some CO2 users will post on this thread, as I'm not a CO2 user.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Aug 2014)

Stick it next to the filter outlet pointing the same way.
Is your filter full of media?


----------



## Rini (21 Aug 2014)

Yes, ceramic pipes, filter wool and Purigen.


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Aug 2014)

That wont help and you don't need it all. get rid of the floss and the ceramic and replace with a coarse sponge
Make your hoses as short and straight as possible this can gain you loads of flow. It will still need supplementing with a powerhead/filter though


----------



## Rini (22 Aug 2014)

Big clown said:


> That wont help and you don't need it all. get rid of the floss and the ceramic and replace with a coarse sponge
> Make your hoses as short and straight as possible this can gain you loads of flow. It will still need supplementing with a powerhead/filter though



Thank you, will try that.

I would like a clean look in my tank, so a larger filter would be better in that case.
Which filter would you guys recommend? Is only 1 JBL 1501e enough for a 150L tank?


----------



## ian_m (22 Aug 2014)

The JBL e1501 is actually rated at 1400l/hr dropping to 800-900 l/hr when clean filter material (as supplied) is installed.

The new JBL e1901 is 1900 l/hr dropping to 1100 - 1200 l/hr with filter material. However hose sizes are 19/25 which are slightly non standard you will have difficulty getting off the shelf lily pipe, spray bars etc.

The planted tank x10 rule allows for filter flow reduction, the x10 is the "manufacturer" quote flows.

I would go for one e1501 and some nice glass lily pipes or clear acrylic spray bar. The AquariumPlantFood glass spray bars come in 10cm, 20cm and 40cm lengths which makes them not really suitable for 80cm tank.

Or two off e701's and two off acrylic spray bars, if space under your tank permits.

The smaller filters are easier to handle, pipes easier to position, cleaning  BUT takes up more space, may cost more and will need two CO2 diffusers, bubble counters, valves etc.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2014)

I'd just buy another 2224 and go with 2 full length acrylic spraybars mounted one above the other(if the look is clean enough for you)then you only need 1 set of co2 gear,  you can run your heater on the other, much cheaper than buying a full set of glass and much easier to to get uniform flow around the tank


----------



## Rini (22 Aug 2014)

Big clown said:


> I'd just buy another 2224 and go with 2 full length acrylic spraybars



How dit you know?? 
I have one 2224 in spare, so I could just use that one. What filter media should I use in the second filter?


----------



## Vazkez (22 Aug 2014)

Rini said:


> How dit you know??
> I have one 2224 in spare, so I could just use that one. What filter media should I use in the second filter?


Sponges + CO2. Remove everything else. You can also cut the hose as mentioned early.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2014)

Even better/cheaper id just run both filters about 1/3full of coarse sponge and maybe a bag of purigen in each one, should be more than enough media


----------



## Rini (22 Aug 2014)

And should I mount the spray bars on the right side of the tank?


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2014)

On the back wall pointing forwards


----------



## Rini (22 Aug 2014)

Big clown said:


> On the back wall pointing forwards



Sorry for al my questions... But than I would need ±80 cm spraybars?


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2014)

Yes! diy acrylic is the way to go and pretty cheap too
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/400320024546?nav=SEARCH
Im sure you will be able to find it fairly cheaply in your country
Google "diy spraybar ukaps" it should tell you all you need to know


----------



## Rini (22 Aug 2014)

Thank you for all your help. 
Is it also possible to add the second 2224 on the left side of the tank? I have another set of lilly pipes. On the right side I can place the outlet on the front and on the left side I can please the outlet on te back.
Good idea?


----------



## ian_m (22 Aug 2014)

For a tank like yours you really need just one spray bar across the back, at the top, so that water circulates round the whole width of the tank, flows across the surface, down the front and across the plant. Job done.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2014)

ian_m said:


> For a tank like yours you really need just one spray bar across the back, at the top, so that water circulates round the whole width of the tank, flows across the surface, down the front and across the plant. Job done.


Agreed the best way if your filters are man enough 


Rini said:


> Thank you for all your help.
> Is it also possible to add the second 2224 on the left side of the tank? I have another set of lilly pipes. On the right side I can place the outlet on the front and on the left side I can please the outlet on te back.
> Good idea?


Usually better for island type scapes
If you've got the gear anyway its always a good idea to try everything before spending more money.
If your going to try 2sets of lillies  put all the inlets and outlets on the same side of the tank. Some people have success and others fail like this.


----------



## Rini (22 Aug 2014)

Big clown said:


> If your going to try 2sets of lillies put all the inlets and outlets on the same side of the tank. Some people have success and others fail like this.



I will try that first before spending any money. I will report back to you when everything is up and running.
Thanks so far.


----------



## Rini (25 Aug 2014)

This weekend I bought a simple filter inlet piece from JBL. I swapped it for my glass inlet (from eBay).
The flow increased drastically!! I also hooked up my second filter on the left side. Flow seems to have improved.
I'll wait a few days and see how it goes.


----------

